# Advice on a casting rod?



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a conventional casting rod that would be good for throwing 8 and bait from the beach, and casting anchors from the pier. What I have now is, I believe, an 11'6" tica rated for 3-8oz matched up with a sealine x30sha. I'm not sure which reel I will match the new rod with, so advice on that would be appreciated as well. What I would like is something that's maybe 12-13 feet and fairly stiff to hold my anchor line better than the tica I have. The only thing with that is I'd like it to still be fairly light in weight. All input appreciated.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

What's ur price range?


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Scottwood 

It does depend on your price range, but just my opinion would be the Ocean master 6 to 12 oz ,12 footer.Its a good heaver in the right hands and I think would make an awesome anchor rod.Its a fairly stiff rod and loves 8 and bait and more.Hope this helps

Ron:fishing:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Price range will be approximately 200-300, but a bit cheaper could NEVER hurt. I'm still fairly new, the tica being my first heaver. I've heard alot about the ocean master rated for 6-12. Where would be the best place to purchase that rod? How heavy is that rod compared to the tica? I'm looking for something stiff, but still light weight. Doesn't have to be as light as the tica, but nothing too terribley heavy. Also, opinions on conventional casting reels that will balance out the rod would be helpful. I was thinking about purchasing a 30 class saltist, not sure about the gear ratio yet. Thanks.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

The Om is probably not too much heavier than the tica,probably a matter of ounces.I've never weighed either of them though.I've surf fished for 3 years with the Om,and I have to say I would rather put it in a sand spike than hold it .As far as a place to buy.Gregs bait and tackle one of the site sponsers has very good deals on those rods and combos,might be worth a look.

Ron


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Ill go out on a limb and here. If you like your tica, thay make one that is extra heavy reated to ten or twelve ounces I believe. You won't be out a whole lot of dinero. Also the peen pro guides in the twelve foot range are rated to twelve ounces, and I would recommend them.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

drawinout said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a 30 class saltist, not sure about the gear ratio yet. Thanks.


Don"t even consider the 6.4:1 (th model) i don"t think you"ll be happy with the way it cast unless you plan on thumbing it. I had one, it required red an black brakes to tame it down. I"d recommend the 30h, 6.1:1


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

the AFAW 13 footer is nice, either the beach or the big beach, I can't remember which one though.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm with Firespider7, if you like your tica just get the 12' heavy model,easier to load and less weight to hold than the OM. 
It will also throw down to 4-5 oz which is real hard to do on an OM heavy.

For the reel, just use your 30 sha


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I got an ocean master 12 footer 8-12 ounces casting model for $100. Good luck to ya!


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

drawinout said:


> Price range will be approximately 200-300, but a bit cheaper could NEVER hurt. I'm still fairly new, the tica being my first heaver. I've heard alot about the ocean master rated for 6-12. Where would be the best place to purchase that rod? How heavy is that rod compared to the tica? I'm looking for something stiff, but still light weight. Doesn't have to be as light as the tica, but nothing too terribley heavy. Also, opinions on conventional casting reels that will balance out the rod would be helpful. I was thinking about purchasing a 30 class saltist, not sure about the gear ratio yet. Thanks.


Wow, I forgot that I'd replied to this thread initially. 

If you could get a Wheeler Fusion for $300.00 would you go for it


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hdx.....


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

dsurf said:


> Hdx.....



Your Right now that I get to thinking about it An Hdx would be a good choice also


----------



## drumjunkie (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the OM 8-12 and the Breakaway HDX, and the HDX is my favorite. It's 13', and feels lighter than the OM. The OM is a great deal on a decent rod though. I also have the 30H saltist, and it is sweet with either of these.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ScottWood said:


> Wow, I forgot that I'd replied to this thread initially.
> 
> If you could get a Wheeler Fusion for $300.00 would you go for it


as long as its been taken care of $250 is the number if you want to buy it right and assuming it is used.............I have two Infernos and love them!


----------

